# Help with editing/lighting?



## mikeschmeee (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello,

I am in need of some advice/help. I am trying to get a certain look to my photos, or atleast try it out once or twice. I like these edits and would love to know how its done. Here are a few examples of what I am talking about as its hard for me to explain...

Lexus | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC_0036lightleak | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Infiniti G37 Coupe | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Infiniti G37 Coupe | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC_1790 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

IMG_0602-online | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Chad's Evo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

As you can see, some of these photos seem to have a vintage like feel to it. I know some of them are rolling shots and or rig photos which I know how do it but its just the editing process that I wish to enhance on my end. I would like to get that dark and some what grimy look on the ground and background buildings but the car still pops out and the image is crisp. 
Some even have some bright sunlight coming out of the corners with what looks like a lens flare but I'm not 100% sure. I believe you use a white radial gradient tool for that?
I'm considering taking up a photoshop class or two in the summer to set up my game but for now I would greatly appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction. 

Thanks
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 16, 2011)

Usually when you want the sky has detail, dark, and the car still bright, you need more than 1 exposure.  Here are some of my panning shots.

Usagani Photography | Weddings | Events | Portraits - Denver, CO | Favorites


----------



## mikeschmeee (Apr 16, 2011)

^
So like a HDR? Or just two separate photos and layer mask?
But some of these photos are only one single exposure which leads me to believe its all editing? I know a guy who takes one single shot and edits them so well. The edit is no where near the same as the original raw file. 
Some of these photos people take make the ground pop out so much with darker colours but the sky is bright and some what of a lens flare.


----------



## SensePhoto (Apr 16, 2011)

I just looked at the infinity pics and these images actually look like a well executed HDR (maybe even a tiny bit too weak of HDR). They are not overdone and fake looking but at the same time we can see a lot of detail in sky and ground. To accomplish something like this you just have to grab a couple exposures and then just mess with tone mapping till you get the look you desire.


----------



## SensePhoto (Apr 16, 2011)

mikeschmeee said:


> ^
> So like a HDR? Or just two separate photos and layer mask?
> But some of these photos are only one single exposure which leads me to believe its all editing? I know a guy who takes one single shot and edits them so well. The edit is no where near the same as the original raw file.
> Some of these photos people take make the ground pop out so much with darker colours but the sky is bright and some what of a lens flare.


 
You can take a single raw image, make 2 duplicates and adjust exposure in post and then treat them as HDR. Obviously not as good as the real thing but judging by some blown exposures in a couple of those images that might be what was done.....


----------



## mikeschmeee (Apr 16, 2011)

^
I see. I've done that before but I totally forgot about it. I did that with an image I had in the past. I adjusted the curves then merged the photo with Photomatix Pro
I'll give that a shot tomorrow. I honestly thought it was all done with the dodge and burn tool and then ad a high pass filter but I've done that with most of my photos and I still can't get what I am after. 

Thanks for all the info guys, it all really helps. I greatly appreciate it.

Now what about that vintage look?


----------



## mikeschmeee (Dec 14, 2011)

Check this out guys.... 

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z125/mikelakai/BeforeAfterSubie.jpg

I'd really like to know how the editor achieved this look. The picture is a side by side comparison of before and after edit.


----------



## KmH (Dec 14, 2011)

It looks like a curves and levels adjustment along with some burning of the folage.

Many of the global adjusments look like the car was excluded for being effectd by the adjustments.

That's in large part what the selection tools are for. Select just the car and then invert the selection of the car, so any edits effct everything else.


----------



## marmots (Dec 14, 2011)

kind of  like this one i did a long time ago?


----------



## marmots (Dec 14, 2011)

...another long dead thread...


----------



## mikeschmeee (Dec 14, 2011)

marmots said:


> ...another long dead thread...



And why is that?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2011)

nice edit Mike


----------



## marmots (Dec 14, 2011)

mikeschmeee said:


> And why is that?



it was posted in april

but now i see that you were the op


----------

